# August 18th Ice report!!!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

None as of today....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ray I found some last night!!!! In my crown and coke


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

HA. I had a thick layer of frost on by beer glass.....


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Spotted some ice at the zoo in the polar bear exhibit. Should be any day now.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You know it Erie!! Lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha. We will have to get out this year. The whole I team back together......I didn't get to do much ice fishing last year due to work but this year that ice is gunna be Swiss cheese!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Haha. We will have to get out this year. The whole I team back together......I didn't get to do much ice fishing last year due to work but this year that ice is gunna be Swiss cheese!!!!




I guess I'm drilling as usual huh!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Michigan is gonna be a blast !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Strike master all day!!! Even if we bring yours I normaly do all the drilling brotha.. I like the workout...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

And so it starts! I love the enthusiasm! I'm gonna make it to Erie this year I swear it! (been saying that the last 4 years). Can't get my fishing buddies motivated! I don't think we'll be fishing Buckeye much this year so... Yeah Derek and Bobby, u guys reading this??


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Can't wait for some hard water! Fingers crossed for a good season of ice!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not the only one with ice fever. Who want's the head for the arctic circle?


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yall can keep the ice. This southern boy being up here for the first winter is by no means looking forward to it. I don't mind the cold but that maybe a little to cold for me.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll take the soft water all year, but then again.. With cold comes hunting season.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Michigan is gonna be a blast !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Week off for deer hunting vs week off for fishing ( and watching you weirdos play shoot the cookie) I think I'll chase bambi


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm ready to drill to Ray !


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

That is one thing I did like about fall fishing in TN. Hunting season would start and less people where on the water.When does deer season start in Ohio?


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sept 26


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Daylight is getting shorter. Birds are starting to flock together. IT WON'T BE LONG, FELLA'S.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

mogadore last season, can't wait!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> mogadore last season, can't wait!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Dad always said when the Locuss start singing it'll be 6 weeks till the first frost. They started about a week and a half ago.
(not sure why i double post sometimes)


----------

